# Need filter suggestions for tight space above tank



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a metal stands with 2 70ish gallon tanks. The bottom one has very little space over the tank. I can barely stick an arm in.

Traditional HOBs (emperor, penguin, aquaclear) may "fit" in the space, but are really difficult to put on and off (have to take off lid and intake).

Most canisters want to be quite a bit below the tank, not on the floor beside it.

Sponge filters and other in-tank filters are a PITA to fetch because of the tight arm fit.

I am leaning toward HOT magnums because the intake and output parts rotate. 

Any other suggestions? Which canisters are big enough and can be put along side a tank? Any type of filter I missed?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

canister would be ur best. check out the rena's if im not mistaken it can work out for ur favor the other option would be a custom sump setup


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Renas are gone, if you like them buy what you need before they get replaced by a similar, but more cheaply made API branded filter. Not sure where I would put a sump. It would have to be something like a tank hung on the wall about the top tank.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

true and ud have to pump the water to it. no way you could use gravity


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a Rena smartfilter 30, that's on my duel 10g stand and it is super tight on the bottom tank. Like maybe 3 1/2" I know a 30 gallon filter is super small for a 70g tank. But I think Rena makes the same model for bigger tanks. I love how this sits like 1-2" off of the tank it's super low pro and works great. I think I paid like 50-60$ for it new.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you can measure the gap that your working with and I'll measure my 30-60 and 350 bio wheel and a few others that I have. So you can get a guess on what you can work with.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have just 3.5" between the bottom of the top support and the top trim of the bottom tank. Really a PITA. If I could trade it for a shorter tank I would.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The tetra 30-60 is is at 3 1/2" from trim of my tank to the top and the 350 bio wheel is just at 3" 

So I'm thinking a pair of 350s is your best bet. IMO they are great filters and need 0 maintenance. Pads are a bit expensive but the cheap Walmart aqua tech #3 filter pads do fit in it perfectly and that's what iv been using with one of my 350s with plenty of room for big carbon nylon bags.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

And yes I know exactly what you mean with the tight spaces. They are a p.i.t.a. Today I had a dead goldfish in my bottom tank and I thought my pull out back design was easy but no it's really not lol. I had to pull the whole stand away from the wall to slide out the bottom tank.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe you could make some kind of sump system, but it sounds like anyway you go, its going to be APITA anyway you do it; so you might as well just do what ever you wanted to do in the first place.


----------

